# Unser Teich



## Titran (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Nachdem ich mich nun auch angemeldet habe, möchte ich nun auch unseren Teich vorstellen.
Nach langem hin und her haben wir uns entschlossen eine Gartenteich zu bauen.

Baustart war im Juli 2012

Unser Teich hat ca 35-40m2
                        ca 17000l Inhalt
                        ca 1,2 m Tief

Unser Teich soll ein Naturteich werden ohne Filter etc.

Es kommen Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen und Teichmuscheln in den Teich

Fotos vom Teich in diesem Frühjahr habe ich keine auch nicht jetzt da er bepflanzt ist, werde aber demnächst welche machen und euch zeigen.

Zur Zeit ist er aber noch ganz grün von den Schwebealgen :?

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz sendet euch

Andreas


----------



## FBeer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Herzlich willkomen bei uns!

Sieht ja alles schonmal gut aus, gibts auch Bilder vom fertigen Teich?
Wenn du nicht filtern willst, solltest du mit dem Fischbesatz trotz der Grösse sparsam bleiben und auch warten bis der Teich eingelaufen und ordentlich beflanzt ist.


----------



## Kapitän_Iglo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen.
Nicht schlecht dein Teich. Bilder von dem fertigen Teich würden mich auch interessieren, sieht bestimmt super aus! Mir gefällt die Form und der Platz sehr gut.


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Andreas, 

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! 
Sieht schon mal toll aus. Freue mich auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## Titran (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin nun endlich dazu gekommen die ersten Fotos von unserem Teich mit Pflanzen zu machen. 

Was meint Ihr dazu

Wir haben alle Pflanzen von Natura Gart inkl. Teichpflanzensortiment Unterwasser 20 genügt dies für unseren Teich?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo,

das wird schön, wenn die Pflanzen erstmal losgelegt haben. Das Unterwassersortiment 20 ist genau für einen Teich Eurer Größe und auf die Angaben von NG kann man sich i.d.R. verlassen.


----------



## Titran (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Danke für Deine Antwort

Was meinst Du sollen wir noch __ Quellmoos und oder Unterwassergras dazupflanzen

LG Andreas


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

schaden kann es nicht. Und hübsch ist es auch.


----------



## schimpjansen (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Kurze Frage zu deinen Ufermatten oder Verbundmatten .Was sind es? Hast du die von NG und wie sieht es verlegt unter Wasser aus ich würde das gerne auch so machen aber bin mir unsicher wie es aussieht wenn mann freie sicht hat und nicht alles bepflanzt . Toll währen ein paar Bilder von den Matten unter Wasser .Sieht auf jeden Fall toll aus!


----------



## Titran (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Schimpjansen

Im Teich habe ich Verbundmatten von NG vermörtelt zum Teil bis an die Wasseroberfläche und im Uferbereich die Ufermatte von NG mit Sand eingeschlämmt.

Von den Matten sieste unter Wasser nichts mehr da auf denen noch das Substrat liegt, einzig auf dem Uferdamm kann man sie noch erahnen, obwohl sie da noch nicht ganz bewachsen ist.

Bilder von den Matten unter Wasser kann ich Dir im Moment keine machen obwohl das Wasser Glasklar ist, da der Winter bereits Einzug gehalten hat, siehe mein anderer Treat, Der Teich ist komplett zugefrohren und mit Schnee bedeckt.


----------



## jolantha (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Unser Teich*



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Toll währen ein paar Bilder von den Matten unter Wasser .Sieht auf jeden Fall toll aus!



Schade, Dein Beitrag kommt zu spät, sonst hätte ich Dir Bilder zeigen können, von meinen
dick verschlammten Ufermatten, die ich dieses Jahr alle wieder rausgerissen habe.
Sie waren ringsherum in der Flachzone, auf ca. 1 m Breite, und alles was an Dreck, Laub und Schmutz in den Teich kam, hat sich da abgesetzt. 
Normalerweise sinkt der Schmutz ab, in die Tiefenzone, und wird da abgesaugt, aber auf
den Matten bleibt alles liegen, und moddert dann vor sich hin. 
Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen 20 cm breiten Streifen am Rand, bis knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche, damit mir im Winter die Folie nicht vom Eis kaputt gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Titran (25. Mai 2014)

Wieder einmal ein paar Bilder vom Teich und seinen neuen Bewohnern heute morgen aufgenommen

MfG Andreas


----------



## Titran (25. Mai 2014)

noch mehr


----------

